# Rachmaninov's 18th var. on a theme of Paganini by pianist Raymond Menrath



## Gibraltar (May 14, 2019)

A beautiful piano arrangement of the famous 18th variation from the Rhapsody on a theme by Paganini. A concertante work originally written for piano and orchestra by Sergei Rachmaninov.

Raymond Menrath is one of those outstanding French pianists and composers I have had the privilege of meeting. An excellent improviser drawing inspiration from classical and jazz.

I hope this will also be a great discovery for you.


----------



## Gibraltar (May 14, 2019)

Does anyone know of a similar piano arrangement for this variation?


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Sorry, I prefer the original one by far.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Sorry, can't help you.


----------

